# New PSE riser?



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

image from mel and julie nichols


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

Its called the x-appeal, not positive on the spelling though. Good looking riser!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

gig'em 99 said:


> Its called the x-appeal, not positive on the spelling though. Good looking riser!


Looks WWesque:wink:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

on a slightly different note-do most people here think the bow makers bring out new risers because

1) the new risers really are better

2) the new risers are as good, can be made for less money (remember all the machining on the RADIAN) and thus make the company more money


3) to convince people who have a perfectly good riser that will last 15 years or more than they need to buy a new riser every year or so?


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

The bottom half of the riser certainly appears to have some W&W influence, but the top is very unique IMO.

Regarding new risers...I think most companies genuinely are trying to improve upon their previous products, and also are continually under pressure to be profitable and certainly under pressure to remain competitive in their market. Now of course in order to be profitable and competitive, I guess theoretically they'd have to improve their products.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Back when I shot or sold alot of compounds there was clear innovation.

Faster bows became smoother, smoother bows became faster. I had a couple real flamethrowers back in the mid 1990's that were beasts to shoot. I also had some really smooth target bows (Hoyt Pro Star for Example and a Browning 600) that weren't much faster than some of my "push the envelope" recurve rigs I set up for field. Then I started shooting a Martin Scepter 3 and it was very fast and very easy to shoot accurately.

On the other hand, I have shot extensively every riser Hoyt has made since the Radian save the first generation Avalon (thus Radian, Avalon+ Elan, Axis, Matrix, Aerotec, Helix, Nexus, GMX) and I compare them with my 1996 Conquest riser and I don't really see the same increase in performance that the compound world has seen. same with limbs, the SKY Carbon I recently tested was shooting within one FPS as my 900 Hoyts or my INNOs.

I also note that most of the sponsored shooters shoot the newest bows for marketing reasons. I am not saying there has been any deterioration in performance and I really like the GMX riser. 

I would like to hear what others believe in this area.

I think the new PSE looks neat-the Xfactor was too light for my tastes


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Looks like two bottom halves of exfeel bolted together.

On the other hand, I loved to shoot exfeel and like PSE as a company. So could be a brilliant shooter. Hopefully its a bit beefier than x-factor.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

It definitely looks like a PSE design to me.


----------



## SHolmes (Mar 14, 2004)

I just got mine in the mail last week. It is a sweet shooter!


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Did anyone else notice that looks like Coach Lee with the bow in the photo?

I did talk to Jenny a customer service rep at PSE a week or so ago...while waiting for her computer to find a set of limbs I was ordering we talked about what PSE is doing with their recurves this year...She says they are revamping the entire line.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i am an x-factor fan and will probably stick to my old ones for now....am not too crazy with the new looks...if it has some other features that make it a definite improvement over my current x-factors i may change my mind though!!!.....


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

http://web.me.com/meljulienichols/Site/Worlds_-_Korea_Photos/Pages/Travel_and_Practice.html

More pics of the new riser in this page!


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

http://web.me.com/meljulienichols/Site/Worlds_-_Korea_Photos/Pages/Travel_and_Practice.html#40

Butch's face is awesome in the photo...one of those "Its so ugly...but I kinda like it."


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

well im glad to say i switched to hoyt when i did..
the looks of this riser isnt to appealing to me.. ukey: but hey mabye theil sell 10 million of them and make them sooooo rich


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

ScarletArrows said:


> Did anyone else notice that looks like Coach Lee with the bow in the photo?
> 
> I did talk to Jenny a customer service rep at PSE a week or so ago...while waiting for her computer to find a set of limbs I was ordering we talked about what PSE is doing with their recurves this year...She says they are revamping the entire line.


if revamping means making a 27 inch version, I might be down with giving it a whirl...


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

ScarletArrows said:


> http://web.me.com/meljulienichols/Site/Worlds_-_Korea_Photos/Pages/Travel_and_Practice.html#40
> 
> Butch's face is awesome in the photo...one of those "Its so ugly...but I kinda like it."


I remember that look when I first saw the Martin Kam-Act. I did buy one of those!


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

SHolmes said:


> I just got mine in the mail last week. It is a sweet shooter!


How would you compare the weight of your new riser vs the old?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

gig'em 99 said:


> How would you compare the weight of your new riser vs the old?


I've been told they're a couple oz more weight


----------



## SHolmes (Mar 14, 2004)

Brian, I have not weighed them, but I think the X-Appeal is a little heavier. I put so many stack weights on my set ups that I don't pay much attention.  The new limb pockets are much improved and easy to adjust. It shoots extremely smooth and crisp. Come down to San Antonio and I will let you shoot it


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

SHolmes said:


> Brian, I have not weighed them, but I think the X-Appeal is a little heavier. I put so many stack weights on my set ups that I don't pay much attention.  The new limb pockets are much improved and easy to adjust. It shoots extremely smooth and crisp. Come down to San Antonio and I will let you shoot it


I'll be down before too long, and I'll bring some beverages! Your old bow was one of, if not the smoothest I've ever shot, so you saying that this one is extremely smooth and crisp is quite a statement. Glad to hear that PSE worked on the limb pockets too.


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*This is great*

This new riser means I should be able to get a Xfactor cheap now. Either a closeout or an upgrade 

I haven't shot an X-factor but the lighter weight is a plus for me. I do not like the really heavy risers as much. Just me though. 

dave


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

same here dave...the main reason i really like the x-factor is it's light weight--one of the lightest high end CNC risers in the market...


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I kind of like the picture of Cousins shooting the Mathews recurve. 

http://web.me.com/meljulienichols/Site/Worlds_-_Korea_Photos/Pages/Travel_and_Practice.html#320


----------



## archerybob (Jul 2, 2003)

LOVE PSE as a company and especially the xfactor. one of the best risers i have in my Riser room. I will definately be getting this one to test! 

I like that they dont bombard the market with a new riser every 12 months and have great service. its light, thus giving you control over the balance and the grip is to die for.....best grip on the market (i know they use loesch on the xfactor)

On a side note, Mr cousins looks surprisingly good (techniquely) with brady's bow. I think he could convert to the "light side" easily.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Jim C said:


> on a slightly different note-do most people here think the bow makers bring out new risers because
> 
> 1) the new risers really are better
> 
> ...


It could be any combination of the above, in my opinion. If you compare the original Hoyt Gold Medalist with the new GMX, I'm sure nobody would claim that there is no difference. You really have to look at these developments over 10 or more years time. I have a 2001 _Bogensport Magazin_, the German archery journal, and when you look at the ads for equipment, you *know* that today's stuff is better. But I think that the changes from one year to the next are really minimal.


----------



## Blunt Arrow (Mar 2, 2006)

*Risers*

Jim C,

Regarding your comment about have risers really improved over the last 10 years. I agree with you, I feel most of the new risers that have come out are made to just get us to buy something new. I started shooting again in 1997. Purchased an Avalon Plus after a year of shooting a Hoyt GM. Since then I have gone through 4 other risers only to return to the Avalon Plus, as I feel it shoots far better then any of the new toys that have come along. The only bow that I thought was really a step forward was the Inno. Without a stud for a counter weight I couldn't shoot it with the set up I like.
Everything else seems to be drilling cutouts in different placesand changing the looks of the risers with no improvements. Look at Hoyt, the GMX goes back to the GM and Avalon design. What does that tell you. This new PSE riser may be an improvement over the X-Factor as the X-Factor did have some faults from what I have heard. We shall see.

Limb wise that is a big game. I would guess base on all limbs being similar, from the fastest to slow limbs is no more the 5 to 10 fps. To the average shooter what does that mean? Oh and the price tags they have put on this new equipment isn't going to help sell it.

Thanks, Blunt Arrow


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

archerybob said:


> LOVE PSE as a company and especially the xfactor. one of the best risers i have in my Riser room. I will definately be getting this one to test!
> 
> I like that they dont bombard the market with a new riser every 12 months and have great service. its light, thus giving you control over the balance and the grip is to die for.....best grip on the market (i know they use loesch on the xfactor)
> 
> On a side note, Mr cousins looks surprisingly good (techniquely) with brady's bow. I think he could convert to the "light side" easily.


Dave can shoot a pretty strong FITA score with a recurve if he had to. Probably close to 1300 from what I have been told.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

I had the pleasure of getting my hands on the new PSE riser (RH) today during our Arizona Duel in the Desert Team Trials. The riser is indeed a little heavier than X Factor and the limb bolt alignment is both precision and fully adjustable, if you like that sort of thing. It has a front stabiizer threaded insert. Best of all, the riser is elegant with scuptural curves.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jim, I'm going to pick #3 from your list... 

But for PSE, they needed a new riser. The X had too many flaws and it was not for a broad audience. Maybe this one will be. 

I talked to one of the recurve staff at PSE back in Feb. to inquire about new riser designs. I wouldn't mind shooting a PSE, but I didn't have the best experience with the X-factor. I was told that they had been pulled off all recurve work to build the latest-and-greatest crossbow for PSE (guess they knew that Texas was going to allow crossbows this year - gee, I wonder how that could happen!?! :embara: )

Anyway, it's good to see they are still in the business. Now if the rest of the company knew they made recurves, I'd really be impressed! :zip:

John.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> <snipit> and the limb bolt alignment is both precision and fully adjustable.


Qualifier: My 'description' will probably make the engineers and marketeers at PSE cringe due to my using wrong words and not knowing what I'm talking about, so I apologize in advance.  

This new PSE limb alignment system utilizes a stainless steel block which the limb bolt screws into. There are stainless steel adjustment screws on both the left & right sides of the 'block', and allen screw 'lock downs' on the face of the block. The alignment screws pass through clearance holes in the sides of the riser and 'pull' the limb into alignment, which can be performed without unstringing the bow. It's an impressive alignment system and the operation works very similar to the limb alignment system of the Avalon/Avalon Plus riser. - John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> This new PSE limb alignment system utilizes a stainless steel block which the limb bolt screws into. There are stainless steel adjustment screws on both the left & right sides of the 'block', and allen screw 'lock downs' on the face of the block.


Hmm, if you are describing the same system that was used on the X-factor, then I'd have to say I'm dissapointed. That was my main beef with that model. If they simply used the same system on this riser, then it's merely a cosmetic change and that's it. Which I'm not impressed with (see #3 on Jim's list above...:sad: )

Incidentally, the Bernardini Luxor has IMO the best ever limb alignment system in the industry. So simple and effective, it makes me wonder why all the risers don't use it. The X-risers certainly could since the Bernardini system moves the limb bolt and not the dovetail... 

John.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Hmm, if you are describing the same system that was used on the X-factor, then I'd have to say I'm dissapointed. That was my main beef with that model. If they simply used the same system on this riser, then it's merely a cosmetic change and that's it. Which I'm not impressed with (see #3 on Jim's list above...:sad: )
> 
> John.


It's not the same limb alignment system at all. The limb alignment system has been totally re-engineered on the new X

Not that I could ever figure out what all the trouble was with the old one....:noidea:


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Jim C said:


> on a slightly different note-do most people here think the bow makers bring out new risers because
> 
> 1) the new risers really are better
> 
> ...


How about marketing rules - if you sit still too long, the market will pass you by - ask a few auto manufacturers about this idea. Although the new riser does tote some improvements.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Hmm, if you are describing the same system that was used on the X-factor, then I'd have to say I'm dissapointed.


It's not at all like the X-Factor. The X-Factor has set-screws which "push" the limb, whereas the new system has screws that "pull" the limb. I'm not sure but I think the X-Factor has threads in the aluminum riser side-holes, whereas on the new system, the riser side-holes are "clearance" holes (similar to the Avalon) and the stainless steel adjustment screws thread only into the stainless steel block (not into aluminum). I'm not familiar with the Bernardini Luxor limb adjustment system, maybe Limbwalker can make a comparison for us after John gets to see the new PSE riser. FWIW, I give the new PSE limb alignment system a thumbs-up. - John


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

PSE, I forgive you for denying this riser's existence when I asked you about it earlier this year.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

I have had a look to the new PSE alignement system in Ulsan and it is similar in principle to the W&W INNO system, with the 2 lateral screws pulling the inner separate dovetail insert. But, it also has 2 vertical grains that enter each side of the dovetail, to block the lateral screw threads after adjusting alignement.
The solution looks solid, but then all these kind of systems are good enough as long as tolerancies in mass production are kept same as for prototypes and pre-productions. Only time will tell.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> PSE, I forgive you for denying this riser's existence when I asked you about it earlier this year.


Uh, Ditto. 

Glad to hear it's a new alignment system. They needed one. Sounds solid. Hope to see one in person soon. Can't say a bad thing about my Luxor's alignment system, so if it's anything like that, it should be great.

I wish the alignment system on the Luxor would become a de-facto "industry standard" for the ILF risers... Love my Axis risers, but moving one brass washer on a dowel is a real pain in the you-know-what...

John.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry for the dead-thread revive, but I would love to own an X-appeal, I just love the look of it but I'm not worthy of using it yet since I'm still new at Archery.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

"I feel most of the new risers that have come out are made to just get us to buy something new"

But it isn't a static "us". Lots of first time buyers enter the market every year - some measure of the introduction of new models is aimed at them. 

And lots of reasons motivate someone to buy a new bow (car, house, suit, gun, TV, phone, computer, sofa, MOTORCYCLE, sunglasses, drill) besides "well, it's limiting my scoring skill level" (which is almost never the case, anyway!) 

I agree with others here, though, that empty baseless marketing hype is irritating.

Choices are a wonderful thing, as is free will. The good news is that, unlike some things, buying the new model isn't a government mandate - yet.


----------

